# ISO recipe for fried green tomatoes



## B'sgirl (Aug 14, 2008)

My sister had some that were made by a chef-in-training. She says they were breaded and had some really good spice on them. I'd like to try and replicate it, does anyone have a good recipe? What kind of tomatoes do you use: ripe green tomatoes, unripe red tomatoes, ripe tomatillos?


----------



## Katie H (Aug 14, 2008)

Mmmmm!  Fried green tomatoes.  Heaven on a plate.

I use firm unripe green tomatoes.  Slice them about 1/4-inch thick.  Pat dry with paper towels, then dip in beaten egg.  After the egg, I press them into a shallow bowl filled with Italian bread crumbs.  Place them on a waxed paper-lined plate or cookie sheet and refrigerate about 20 minutes to allow the breading to "set up."

When ready to cook, I heat about 1/4-inch of canola oil in my iron skillet and cook each tomato slice until they are crisp and browned on both sides. Drain on a wire rack that's placed over paper towels.  DO NOT drain directly on paper towels.  Sprinkle lightly with salt and/or pepper immediately after removing from oil.

If I want to get yummier, I'll sprinkle Parmesan cheese on the tomatoes as I eat them.


----------



## Constance (Aug 14, 2008)

When I've had them, they were done with a flour/egg/flour breading, and they were good!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 14, 2008)

I've had them both ways and they are delicious either way.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 14, 2008)

The ol' fried green tomato pie dilemma   First, tomatillos are NOT used in this recipe - they are in the tomato family, but that's where it stops.  Use green tomatoes which are unripe red tomatoes.  So to say unripe green tomato just doesn't work.  

I use equal parts flour and cornmeal (sometimes just one of them) then I season fairly well with salt, pepper, garlic powder (not too heavy), and ground cayenne/red pepper (sometimes, not always).  I have been known to put a little cornstarch in the mix too and one time I even used pancake mix 'cause I was out of flour!  Tempura batter will also work.

Dip in order - Flour mixture, egg (sometimes I put hot sauce in my egg mixture too), flour mixture - fry.  Turn only once.  

And follow Katie E's lead about the wire rack - this will let them drip dry versus one side getting soggy on a paper towel!  That is good advice and something I haven't always done.  Also, if you don't heavily salt your flour, as soon as you put them on the wire rack to cool, sprinkle with kosher salt or gray salt - the gray salt is a great textural thing.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 14, 2008)

Katie E said:


> Mmmmm!  Fried green tomatoes.  Heaven on a plate.
> 
> I use firm unripe green tomatoes.  Slice them about 1/4-inch thick.  Pat dry with paper towels, then dip in beaten egg.  After the egg, I press them into a shallow bowl filled with Italian bread crumbs.  Place them on a waxed paper-lined plate or cookie sheet and refrigerate about 20 minutes to allow the breading to "set up."
> 
> ...



Katie - you inspired a new dish - Fried Green Tomato Parmesan!!!!!!!!!  Surely it HAS to be good!!!!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 14, 2008)

I've settled on slices with just a hint of buttermilk on them (not soaked) S&P, Cornmeal, and fried till golden brown... being carful not to burn before they are done.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 14, 2008)

I was hoping you would weigh in here UB - I will have to try your way very soon!!!  I trust your judgment 110% when it comes to yummy fried anything...and bourbon


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 14, 2008)

Flour, egg and then breadcrumb. I use plain breadcrumbs/corn meal combo that I season, otherwise they'll have an italian flavour instead of southern.  Add granulated garlic, thyme, oregano, cayenne, salt.  I fry in cast iron with vegetable oil.  You can serve them with a remoulade sauce, lemon wedges or a  creamy peppery sauce (black pepper) .  I always use unripe tomatoes.  This is a good time of year to get them, too.


----------



## QSis (Aug 14, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Katie - you inspired a new dish - Fried Green Tomato Parmesan!!!!!!!!! Surely it HAS to be good!!!!!!


 
It is excellent!  http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showpost.php?p=173534&postcount=13

Lee


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 14, 2008)

QSis said:


> It is excellent!  http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showpost.php?p=173534&postcount=13
> 
> Lee



Well who knew???????  Thanks Q


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 14, 2008)

VeraBlue said:


> Flour, egg and then breadcrumb. I use plain breadcrumbs/corn meal combo that I season, otherwise they'll have an italian flavour instead of southern.  Add granulated garlic, thyme, oregano, cayenne, salt.  I fry in cast iron with vegetable oil.  You can serve them with a remoulade sauce, lemon wedges or a  creamy peppery sauce (black pepper) .  I always use unripe tomatoes.  This is a good time of year to get them, too.



There's a local restaurant that makes a fried green tomato stack layered with goat cheese and topped with a spicy green pepper drizzle. Mmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Aug 14, 2008)

Fried green tomatoes Dairy 
6-8 green tomatoes sliced 
.3/4 cup bread crumbs
.1/4 cup corn meal
.1/2 tsp salt
.1/4 tsp pepper
Vegetable oil for frying 
1 Quart home made tomato sauce or store bought 
1-2 cups part skims mozzarella
.1/2 cup parmesan cheese

Core the tomatoes and slice about .1/3 inch thick. Set aside. In a bowl mix the bread crumbs, corn meal and salt and pepper together 

In a large Cast iron skillet #8 or # 10 size. Heat about .1/2 cup of oil 
Press tomato slices into the crumb mixture to thoroughly coat both sides. Fry in the oil till golden brown, turning ounce. Drain on paper towels. Continue until all the tomatoes are cooked. Adding more oil to the skillet as needed 

Pour enough tomato sauce in a casserole dish to coat the bottom.
Place the tomato slices in the dish and top with some of the sauce
And then mozzarella. Layer with tomatoes sauce and mozzarella cheese ending with the sauce top with parmesan cheese and bake in a 350*F until brown and bubbly, about 30 minutes. You can add cayenn pepper to spice it up, or any other spice/herb you like.


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 15, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> There's a local restaurant that makes a fried green tomato stack layered with goat cheese and topped with a spicy green pepper drizzle. Mmmmmmmmm.



There's a place in NYC called Delta Grill that makes that same stack, I think...sans goat cheese, but with the creamy peppery sauce, mushrooms and chicken bits.


----------



## blissful (Aug 15, 2008)

wow that sounds really good.

I've canned thick slices of green tomatoes (unripe) in a salt solution, and a tablespoon of vinegar, to make in the winter. For wide mouth pint jars, just make sure the slices will fit in the jar when you slice.
We love them. 
I've breaded them with crumbs and I've tried cornmeal and flour, I like them both. ~Bliss


----------



## B'sgirl (Aug 15, 2008)

Wow, these ALL sound really good! Good thing I have an abundance of green tomatoes right now. My son keeps picking my tomatoes thinking they are balls, so I can harvest them right off the grass.   Plus our harvest is two weeks late this year, I know I'll have plenty of tomatoes on the vine when it freezes. We'll have time to use ALL of these recipies!


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 15, 2008)

blissful said:


> wow that sounds really good.
> 
> I've canned thick slices of green tomatoes (unripe) in a salt solution, and a tablespoon of vinegar, to make in the winter. For wide mouth pint jars, just make sure the slices will fit in the jar when you slice.
> We love them.
> I've breaded them with crumbs and I've tried cornmeal and flour, I like them both. ~Bliss


 
Do they stay firm after you can them?  If so.......I may be doing the same thing!


----------



## blissful (Aug 15, 2008)

VeraBlue said:


> Do they stay firm after you can them? If so.......I may be doing the same thing!


I waterbath can them boiling for 10 minutes, so they are softer than fresh, but the added salt and vinegar really give them a great flavor when frying them. ~Bliss


----------



## LEFSElover (Aug 15, 2008)

Katie E said:


> Mmmmm! Fried green tomatoes. Heaven on a plate.I use firm unripe green tomatoes. Slice them about 1/4-inch thick. Pat dry with paper towels, then dip in beaten egg. After the egg, I press them into a shallow bowl filled with Italian bread crumbs. Place them on a waxed paper-lined plate or cookie sheet and refrigerate about 20 minutes to allow the breading to "set up."When ready to cook, I heat about 1/4-inch of canola oil in my iron skillet and cook each tomato slice until they are crisp and browned on both sides. Drain on a wire rack that's placed over paper towels. DO NOT drain directly on paper towels. Sprinkle lightly with salt and/or pepper immediately after removing from oil.If I want to get yummier, I'll sprinkle Parmesan cheese on the tomatoes as I eat them.


{{{{{{{{{KatieE}}}}}}}}}}
Gad these sound good.  Used to eat them at MIL's house as she was a frequent user of tomatoes in this way, her husband couldn't do red tomatoes or ripe tomatoes so for his tom fix, his name was Tom too, she'd make these.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 15, 2008)

Katie E said:


> Mmmmm! Fried green tomatoes. Heaven on a plate.
> 
> I use firm unripe green tomatoes. Slice them about 1/4-inch thick. Pat dry with paper towels, then dip in beaten egg. After the egg, I press them into a shallow bowl filled with Italian bread crumbs. Place them on a waxed paper-lined plate or cookie sheet and refrigerate about 20 minutes to allow the breading to "set up."
> 
> ...


 
I will have to try your method, Katie.


----------



## LEFSElover (Aug 15, 2008)

Dave Hutchins said:


> Fried green tomatoes Dairy
> 6-8 green tomatoes sliced
> .3/4 cup bread crumbs
> .1/4 cup corn meal
> ...


Oh I'm gonna be making this, sounds delish


----------



## JohnL (Aug 15, 2008)

Absolutely love fried tomatoes.
I like mine ripened between green and red, sliced about 3/8" thick. 1st dipped into seasoned flour with a bit of sugar added, then into egg beaten with a little milk, then into corn meal seasoned with a bit of Old Bay. Slices are then layed onto a cookie sheet lined with wax paper and put into the fridge to firm up. I fry them in a cast iron skillet with corn oil till lightly browned on both sides, then drain on brown paper bags.
Love to use them as a base and top them with a fried soft shell crab


----------



## sattie (Aug 15, 2008)

I have tried several different recipes. I'm not crazy about the battered type where you use egg or milk. Or at least I have not found one yet that I like. I like for my coating to be more part of the tomato than something that encases it.

Anyhow, I usually mix flour, cornmeal, cayenne, salt. Then my mom taught me to sprinkle just a bit of sugar on them before putting in the pan to help them brown quicker. S&P while frying.

On occasion, I will mix equal parts of sour cream and garlic chili sauce to have with them. But not always.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 15, 2008)

sattie said:


> I have tried several different recipes. I'm not crazy about the battered type where you use egg or milk. Or at least I have not found one yet that I like. I like for my coating to be more part of the tomato than something that encases it.
> 
> Anyhow, I usually use mix flour, cornmeal, cayenne, salt. Then my mom taught me to sprinkle just a bit of sugar on them before putting in the pan to help them brown quicker. S&P while frying.
> 
> On occasion, I will mix equal parts of sour cream and garlic chili sauce to have with them. But not always.


 
Yeah Buddy....I'd eat your maters any time!!!!


----------



## sattie (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks UB!!!!  I consider that a true honor having you say that!!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 15, 2008)

sattie said:


> Thanks UB!!!! I consider that a true honor having you say that!!!!


 
The simpler the better....Get the grease hot!! I'm on my way with a sack of maters!!


----------



## Mama (Aug 15, 2008)

I dip mine in egg and then dredge in equal parts of cornmeal mix and plain bread crumbs with some salt and pepper.


----------



## B'sgirl (Aug 16, 2008)

Kitchen Elf, that recipe was _fantastic!_ My SIL who hates zucchini decided to take one of mine home with her because she liked it so much. 

I used K.E.'s recipe with Katie's cooking instructions. Thanks Katie E. And I'll get to the rest of these recipes soon too, they look so good!


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 16, 2008)

Glad they turned out.  I'm confused though - maybe I didn't read all the posts - did you fry green tomatoes or zucchini?


----------



## B'sgirl (Aug 19, 2008)

Oh, sorry. I forgot to mention that I cooked both in the same batter. I used all the green tomatoes my child picked and threw, and a couple of zucchini from my garden. I just assumed you could read my mind!


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 19, 2008)

I have whole bunch of green tomatoes in my garden, I guess I am just going to have to give it a try to one of this recipes.


----------

